# Google findet PDF-Titel manchmal als Suchergebnistitel, manchmal "untitled", warum?



## Gast170816 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe PDF-Dateien wo hochgeladen (jeweils auf zwei verschiedene Webseiten/Server), sagen wir mal das eine heißt "Kochrezepte.pdf", das andere "Gartentipps.pdf", beide PDFs haben also richtige Namen.

Ich kann diese Dokumente über - jetzt mal unrelevante - Suchbegriffe sogar bei Google finden. Aber bei dem einen zeigt es als Suchergebnis richtig hübsch:
[PDF]Kochrezepte
aber beim anderen
[PDF]untitled

...als ob das andere Dokumente "untitled", also ohne Namen wär?!
Dabei haben doch beide Namen.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?
Es liegt wohl an der Webseite/Server und nicht am Dokument oder (liegen ja auf zwei verschiedenen Webseiten/Servern)...hat die erste Webseite irgendwas "eingestellt", dass PDF-Dokumente, die auf ihr liegen mit echtem Titel in den Google-Suchergebnissen gezeigt werden?


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (3. Mai 2012)

Ist es möglich das du "[PDF]Kochrezepte" mit einem Title-Attribute versehen hast und "[PDF]untitled" nicht?

Also z. B.

```
<a href="kochrezepte.pdf" title="Kochrezepte">[PDF]Kochrezepte</a>
<a href="gartentipps.pdf>[PDF]Gartentipps</a>   <----- [PDF]untitled
```


----------



## Gast170816 (3. Mai 2012)

Du meinst, dass es im HTML in einem a-Tag steht...singemäß <a href="kochrezepte.pdf" title="blabla">Lade das PDF</a>? Also du meinst nicht irgendwie in der Datei SELBST?

Nein...jedes PDF liegt auf einem Server und ein klickbarer Link führt auch hin, aber beide haben kein title-Tag im Link. Und das Googleergebnis zeigt als Adresse dann auch direkt die pdf-Datei, nicht die Seite wo der Link steht, der da hin führt.

Eine von den Webseiten/Servern (die den Titel zeigt) ist auch nicht meine eigene, von daher weiß ich nicht, was da so abgeht...ich hatte noch überlegt, ob diese, die den Titel zeigt, vielleicht irgendein Suchmaschinen-Robot-Auslesetextfile hat, was PDFs für Suchmaschinen so speziell schön mit Titel anzeigt.
Damit kenne ich mich halt nicht so aus, ich weiß nur dass man mit solchen Txt-Files doch irgendwie ein bisschen sagen kann, wie die Suchmaschine eine Seite durchsuchen soll, oder so.


----------

